# kane's tribute



## kmtangelkrystal (Apr 17, 2010)

I've not been on the forums in a while, and in winter we had a storm that wiped out a bunch of wild life .. and Kane. Now for those of you who don't know my older posts or don't remember, Kane was my first lionhead bunny, and the first baby i raised on my own. he was the runt, but size didn't matter at all because he still got in your face. lol. he wasn't afraid of cats, in fact he chased them around my moms yard. and when most rabbits will run from small strange dogs that bark at them, Kane stood his ground and made them wet themselves. 

his personality was one of a kind, and he was such a mama's boy. i remember sitting in a chair with him one afternoon and he decided to run off me onto the couch so i started reading a book. lol Kane saw and started peeking around the edges, and when i didn't give him the attention he wanted he bit the book, held tight and flung it across the room! XD i laughed so hard... and so he came up and cuddled under my chin.

he loved baths, i made it a point to bring him into the shower with me about once a month. he would sit at the end that makes the water shallow and then come near my feet, flop down, roll , run up again and sat. it was the coolest thing you would see. oh and not to mention he loved his hair blow dried and brushed.

when he was young he was small, four weeks is too young in my book for babies to be sold but i snatched kane as soon as i saw him. he was curled up in the food dish they had in there for him... i fell in love instantly. after begging my mom to let me keep him, after buying him with out her consent , i didn't the best thing ever! lol i sunk him in the house and up to my room... i feared it was too cold for him. i learned soon after that he was an automatic mamas boy... he somehow got from the box on the floor, into my bed and cuddled with me the whole night. i was even surprised he didn't go potty....

he will be missed, i loved him... he was my baby, and no one or nothing could ever replace him<3

this is a vid i made of kane two years ago.. just in case

the song is off but,... the vid makes me cry just the same... i love you kane.. always will and away have <3


----------



## cheryl (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovely tribute..he sounded like a very special little bunny

Could not watch the video though as it only shows the youtube homepage


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 17, 2010)

we're so sorry you lost your little man.


----------



## kmtangelkrystal (Apr 17, 2010)

he was one of the best rabbies i've ever had...

one of missy's babies looks like him, ^^ i'm keeping it.. my boyfriend asked me if i would name it kane.. i said no, kane was a special name but ill give it a good name too.. 

^^ we all loved kane.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, it sounds like you shared lots of happy memories together. 
Binky free Kane :angelandbunny:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a handsome boy he was.

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------

